# [OT] patenty

## tswiercz

Napewno już każdy słyszał, że ustawa przeszła do drugiego czytania.

I jeżeli zostanie ona uchwalona, jak się ona będzie imać chociażby do Linuxa, Gentoo czy open sourcowego oprogramowania?

Czy np w USA są jakieś akcje przeciwko Linuxowi ze strony M$ czy innych firm?

----------

## qermit

jaka ustawa, gdzie?

Ja zamierzam opatentować klawisz "M" oraz "$" bo nikt tego jeszcze nie zrobił. Do tego może jeszcze opatentuję patrzenie na monitor i klucze w zamkach.

----------

## Piecia

Pozwolę sobie zapodać gazeta.pl zaczerpnięte z www.openoffice.pl.

----------

## Crenshaw

http://7thguard.net/news.php?id=4460 tutaj znajdziecie dobre info i dodatkowe linki.

Niestety beda obejmowac.

L

----------

## Strus

 *tswiercz wrote:*   

> Napewno już każdy słyszał, że ustawa przeszła do drugiego czytania.

 

Ale gdzie przeszła? W Polsce Rumuni na Tajwanie czy może w Europarlamencie ?

----------

## C1REX

Było o tym także w TVN24. 

Projekt przeszedł dalej w europarlamencie. Dziwić może fakt tak siłowego przepychania tego pomysłu. Nie podlega to dyskusji (A-item), a całość, mimo sprzeciwów, cały czas zmierza do końca. Ktoś już chyba postanowił jak ma być.

----------

## fallow

"Council Presidency Adopts Software Patent Agreement Against Council's Rules"

http://wiki.ffii.org/Cons050307En

cheers.

----------

## rofro

najlepiej to być prawnikiem. najlepsza kasa. kurcze, tak lubię gentoo a tu zaraz może być nielegalne. cała nadzieja w firmach wampirach, że tak wkurzą firmy informatyczne że przeforsują projekt odwrotny. albo w innych częściach świata, gdzie się przeniesie rozwój open source (brazylia, azja?)

----------

## qermit

Może ktoś się wnerwi i zablokuje takie idiotyczne ustawy - może siłowo, może zablokuje cały system komputerowy(mażyciel ze mie). Niestety muszę stwierdzić że to nie pierwszy raz, gdy zdrowy rozsądek przegrywa z głupotą :Sad: 

----------

## miscz

Czas uciekac na ksiezyc :/

----------

## vArDo

Spraw jest prosta - do Szwajcarii, mam nadzieje, ze oni tam maja ludzkie prawo patentowe. Ktos sie orientuje?

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## C1REX

O ile mi wiadomo, to prawie wszędzie jest ludzkie prawo patentowe. Mogę się mylić ,ale dopiero UE będzie miało tak skrajne przepisy w tej sprawie. 

Trochę mi ciężko wyobrazić, że legalny i darmowy progam w Szwajcarii przykładowo, będzie mniej legalny lub płatny w Polsce i innych krajach EU.

----------

## C1REX

Na pewnej stronie sympatyków pewnej partii znalazłem ten oto news. Nazwy strony jednak nie będę podawał, by nie zostać posądzonym o propagandę polityczną. Chiałbym jednak zwrócić uwagę na treść tego newsa i dodane linki:

--------------

"List otwarty Jonasa Maebe (członka rady FFII - Fundacji Na Rzecz Wolnej Infrastruktury Informacyjnej) do "ustawodawców Unii Europejskiej i zwolenników konstytucji europejskiej", napisany po przyjęciu przez Radę UE 7 marca tekstu dyrektywy o patentach (dopuszczającej patentowanie oprogramowania). ...	

Decyzja Rady została podjęta z pogwałceniem procedury, mimo iż cztery

państwa (w tym Polska) zażądały poddania tego punktu pod dyskusję,

przewodniczący samowolnie odmówił - podczas gdy do odrzucenia takiego żądania potrzebna jest decyzja całej Rady większością głosów. W ten sposób dyrektywa przeszła niejako przez aklamację.

Nie oznacza to wprawdzie jeszcze, że zacznie ona obowiązywać, bo

teoretycznie Parlament Europejski absolutną większością głosów może

wprowadzić jeszcze poprawki, i tak samo może zrobić Rada w tzw. drugim czytaniu.

Szkic tłumaczenia polskiego (początek) dostępny tutaj:

http://wiki.7thguard.net/Teksty/FfiiOpenLtr050307

Warto zwrócić uwagę na antyeurokonstytucyjne nastroje w komentarzach środowiska przeciwników patentów an oprogramowanie:

http://7thguard.net/comments.php?sect=show_hdr&news_id=4460

http://7thguard.net/comments.php?sect=show_hdr&news_id=4462

Info zredagował Jacek Sierpiński - dzieki."

----------

## skazi

Jak Microsoft, Nokia, Siemens i jeszcze kilka wielkich firm na świecie dobrze "posmarują" to każda nawet nagłupsza dyrektywa przejdzie i wejdzie w życie, taka jest prawda  :Sad: 

----------

## Peter15

Nawet jeśli przejdzie to co:?: zrezygnujecie, dacie za wygraną i pójdziecie do sklepu po Longhorna. Gentoo pochodzi z Ameryki a oni mają najsurowsze prawo patentowe. Mimo tego trzymają się. Redhat stał się komercyjny, dał pełne wsparcie techniczne. Dla deweloperów, programistów i dakich jak my dał Fedorę. Suse jako jedyny odpowiedział oficjalnie na oskarrzenia Mcrosoft. Dla każdego newbie co nim jest i nie ma zamiaru tego zmieniać Suseł jest prosty. Według mnie to najprostrza dystrubja. Nikt nie mówi że jest łatwo. Patenty naprawde to duży problem. Przykładem jest brak dekodera mp3 w Fedorze. Dla tego jestem przeciwnikiem wprowadzania tego gówna do Europy. Można jeszcze podpisywać się pod protestem. 

I nie mówcie że opatentujecie coś bo nie będzie was na to stać. Temu tak zalerzy na nich gigantom.

----------

## qermit

Apropo M$ i nie tylko. Ilu znacie ludzi którzy mają coś kolwiek nieleganie, a ilu co mają wszystko legalnie?

----------

## martin.k

Właśnie kompiluje sobie kernel 2.6.11-love1...

Czy dyrektywa będzie, czy nie to i tak będę sobie kompilował i stukał pod Gentoo.

Jak będzie trzeba to się do podziemia zejdzie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dawid159

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Apropo M$ i nie tylko. Ilu znacie ludzi którzy mają coś kolwiek nieleganie, a ilu co mają wszystko legalnie?

 

U mnie na 50 osób przypada 1 z legalnym systeme M$  :Wink:  Proporcja raczej marna nie mówiąc już o M$ Office  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

> Nawet jeśli przejdzie to co:?: zrezygnujecie, dacie za wygraną i pójdziecie do sklepu po Longhorna. Gentoo pochodzi z Ameryki a oni mają najsurowsze prawo patentowe. Mimo tego trzymają się. 

 

Oj żeby to było takie proste. Tu nie chodzi o nasze samopoczucie, ale o bzdurne przepisy utrudniające rozwój IT. 

Może i w USA jest surowe prawo patentowe, ale chyba nie trzeba jeszcze tam płacić za dwuklik, pasek postepu, czy pasek przewijania. Takie oczywiste sprawy będzie można opatentowywać w UE, jeśli bez większych zmian projekt ustawy wejdzie w życie. 

Trochę ciężko będzie robić darmowy soft, płacąc za wszystkie użyte, opatentowane rozwiązania. Dany program stanie się albo płatny, albo (co gorsza) za drogi w tworzeniu i zginie śmiercią naturalną.

Pisanie nowych programów może okazać się zwyczajnie za drogie.

----------

## Peter15

Ja znam 3 osoby, które urzywają orginalnego windowsa i offca: jest mój facet z infy. Choć i tak w domu nie moge powiedzieć czy urzywa orginała.  Drugą jest kolega, którego ojciec kupił na firmę i ja bo dostałem do kompa.

 *Quote:*   

> Pisanie nowych programów może okazać się zwyczajnie za drogie.

 

Nikt nikomu nie będzie kazał niczego patentować. Gorzej jak jakiś gigant opatentuje coś co stworzyłeś

----------

## Gogiel

http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/index.html

Robi sie nieciekawie?

----------

## Dawid159

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/index.html
> 
> Robi sie nieciekawie?

 

K.... to się porobiło  :Mad:  Bardzo źle  :Mad: 

----------

## C1REX

Skoro stronę mplayera zawieszono, to co dopiero będzie się działo z takimi gigantami jak kde, Open Office, FireFox, czy Gimp?

----------

## arsen

strone mplayera raz juz zawieszono, kilka miesięcy temu.

Wystarczy kliknąc na link w samym dole i strona mplayera jest normalna.

----------

## Peter15

 *Quote:*   

> Skoro stronę mplayera zawieszono, to co dopiero będzie się działo z takimi gigantami jak kde, Open Office, FireFox, czy Gimp?

 

Coś mi się zdaje że te programy walczą z patentami w ameryce już od dawna

 *Quote:*   

> strone mplayera raz juz zawieszono, kilka miesięcy temu.
> 
> Wystarczy kliknąc na link w samym dole i strona mplayera jest normalna.

 

Nareszcie spokojniy i podnoszący na duchu człowiek:)

----------

## arsen

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Skoro stronę mplayera zawieszono, to co dopiero będzie się działo z takimi gigantami jak kde, Open Office, FireFox, czy Gimp? 
> 
> Coś mi się zdaje że te programy walczą z patentami w ameryce już od dawna
> 
>  *Quote:*   strone mplayera raz juz zawieszono, kilka miesięcy temu.
> ...

 

hehe  :Smile: 

----------

## Budzix

... http://www.linux.pl/?id=news&show=2144 ...

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gotrek

 *Budzix wrote:*   

> ... http://www.linux.pl/?id=news&show=2144 ...
> 
> 

 

jest zle. ale czy prawo dziala w stecz? jestem pewien,ze nie wiec czemu mialo by byc inaczej odnosnie patentow?  ja to widze tak ze opatentowac beda mogli tylko to co wymyslili po wprowadzeniu ustawy, nie zabiora nam paska przewjania panowie:]

----------

## rofro

oj nie bardzo.amazon właśnie opatentował siakąś metodę biznesową, po wprowadzeniu patentów na oprogramownie (czytaj algorytmy, idee, metody) uprawomocni się ten patent. już teraz firmy patentują oprogramowanie w europejskim urzędzie patentowym tylko czekają na ustawę

----------

## C1REX

 *gotrek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jest zle. ale czy prawo dziala w stecz? 

 

O ile mi wiadomo, to to prawo tak działa. 

O tym projekcie słyszę już od bardzo dawna. Czytałem o tym już chyba rok temu. O ile dobrze pamiętam, to podobny projekt trafił do parlamentu w USA i wywołał ogromną burzę. Mówiło się o popieraniu tego projektu przez duże firmy (M$) i zagrożeniach jakie niesie. Na szczęscie sprzeciw był zbyt silny i ustawa nie weszła w życie. 

Mówiono też, że podobny projekt ma trafić do parlamentu europejskiego, ale skoro nie przeszedł w USA, to nie dawano mu wielkich szans na przeżycie. 

Było to dawno i nie jestem przekonany, czy czegoś nie przekręciłem.

BTW: M$ faktycznie jest lub może być właściecielem patentu na pasek przewijania i pasek postępu?

----------

## gotrek

 *C1REX wrote:*   

>  *gotrek wrote:*   
> 
> jest zle. ale czy prawo dziala w stecz?  
> 
> O ile mi wiadomo, to to prawo tak działa. 
> ...

 

C1REX mozliwe,ze w tym wypadku masz racje ale moja wiedza na ten temat (mimo,ze nie jestem prawnikiem) wyglada tak,ze jesli pewne dzialania zostaly zapoczatkowane przed wprowadzeniem ustawy badz poprawek na nia,podlegaja wczesniejszemu prawu badz ustawie czyli regulacja ktore obowiazuja do mometu wprowadzenia. Ale sprawa patentow jest na tyle specyficzna,ze dotyczy praw wlasnosci, wiec to wsumie w tym przypadku wcale nie jest pewne. Ale z drogiej strony jesli firma nie opatentowala swojego pomyslu wczesniej i wydala na takiej czy innej licencji jest on objety tylko i wylacznie ta licencja bez mozliwosci patentowania czegos co zostalo wymyslone przed wprowadzeniem usawy.Ale z drogiej strony firma jest posiadaczem kodu,praw autorskich wiec moze opatentowac  swoje specyficzne technologie na podstawie np.tego kodu. I niestety raczej ta droga opcja jest bardziej realna.To jest dosc rozlegle panowie, jak narazie mozemy tylko czekac co tam panowie od polityki wymysla. Ale jesli ustawa wejdzie to moze zniszczyc nas. Moze zniszczyc open source. idee ktorej nic nie grozilo,ktora rozwijala sie dzieki nam,ktora sami wspieralismy.Patenty sa naprawde grozne.Do tej pory np procesy m$ i innych firm walczacych o technologie wywolywaly u mnie usmiech bo wiedzialem,ze nawet jesli stracimy jakis kawalek naszej infrastruktury odrazu ktos stworzy alternatywne rozwiazanie byc moze nawet lepsze od poprzdnika.Z patentami mi nie jest do smiechu, moga one zatrzymac rozwoj i w konsekwencji zniszczyc wszystko to co zosalo stworzone.

----------

## yoshi314

ehh czarne chmury sie nad nami zbieraja. wkrotce wielkie koncerny poloza na nas lapy. 

ale ja patenty software'owe i tak olewam i bede olewac, bo to bezsens. przeciez nie mozna patentowac tego co powszechne. to tak jakbym opatentowal kolo i zadal za to kasy. chyba ze chodzi o jakies zlozone rozwiazanie jakiegos naprawde skomplikowanego problemu, np w kryptografii, wtedy to rozumiem, i to moglo by byc patentowane. ktos wlozyl w to bardzo duzo pracy i nalezy mu sie prawo do patentu na takie rozwiazanie. 

czytaliscie wywiad w L+ z jegnym z developerow openoffice? powiedzial ze rozwiazania przeznaczone dla rzadow i instytucji powinny nie byc opatentowane i zamkniete, bo wtedy panstwo zostaje uzaleznione od wlasciciela patentu dbajacego o swoje korzysci finansowe. uzywanie m$ office w instytucjach rzadowych powoduje ze obywatele musza korzystac z m$ office zeby odczytac rzadowe dokumenty, formularze itp. m$ w kolko zmienia format dokumentow, zeby inne programy nie mogly go odczytac. a odcinajac wsparcie dla swoich starszych produktow, zmusza do kupowania nowszych. i przez to zmusza ludzi do uzywania nowszych wersji ich produktow, a nie tanszych alternatyw (przynajmniej nie od razu).

----------

## C1REX

Tak mnie zastanawia - kto będzie zatwierdzał te patenty? Lepkołapy biurokrata?

Ciekawe, jakie testy z wiedzy informatycznej trzeba przejść, by dostać taką pracę?

Ciekawe, kto im na ręce biędzie patrzył?

No i jak będzie wyglądała prcedura udowadniania, że pomysł należy do zgłaszającego? A może wszystko będzie się opierało na zasadzie "kto pierwszy, ten lepszy"?

Skoro prawo będzie unijne, to wedłu mnie będzie to chora sytuacja. Legalny program będzie mniej legalny w UE?. 

To może będzie jeszcze cenzura na Internet? Trzeba przecież zablokować możliwość ściągania nielegalnego programu z kapitalistycznego świata.... . 

Mam nadzieję, że piszę same farmazony i za jakiś czas sam będę się z tego śmiał.

Jakbym miał rację, to i tak dużo to nie zmieni w skali świata. Najwyżej powiększy się dystans między Wspólnotą Europejską, a USA.

----------

## rofro

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

>  przeciez nie mozna patentowac tego co powszechne. to tak jakbym opatentowal kolo i zadal za to kasy. chyba ze chodzi o jakies zlozone rozwiazanie jakiegos naprawde skomplikowanego problemu, np w kryptografii, wtedy to rozumiem, i to moglo by byc patentowane. ktos wlozyl w to bardzo duzo pracy i nalezy mu sie prawo do patentu na takie rozwiazanie. 

 

ale to jest bardzo płynna definicja gdzie się zaczyna naprawdę skomplikowany problem

----------

## psycepa

w takim razie ja mam inne pytanie:

czy jesli parlament europejski i cala reszta tej bandy idiotow uchwali sobie jakas ustawe, czy ona obowiazuje natychmiast we wszystkich panstwach unii, czy tylko tych ktore taka ustawe ratyfikuja albo cos, bo panowie, nic o nas bez nas, jakby ktos chcial nam w kraju nabruzdzic, zawsze jest jeszcze referendum i inne takie drogi, tylko mnie wlasnie interesuje to czy ustawodawsto panstwa czlonkowskiego nie ma wyzszego priorytetu nad ustawodawstwem unijnym ????

----------

## Peter15

 *Quote:*   

> ehh czarne chmury sie nad nami zbieraja. wkrotce wielkie koncerny poloza na nas lapy. 

 

Dobra, poddaje się jest źle bardzo źle. Zanim dotrze to do Polski trochę to potrwa. Co do podziemia spójrzcie na p2p. Najpierw wszyscy się śmieli że mają za darmo programy, filmy gry za tyle kasy. Mówiło się że ciężko kogoś złapać. Ale zaczeły się w Poslce poszukiwania kolesi korzystających z emula, zamknięto suprnove i jeszcze kilka. Znacie linka (tylko po Polsku please), w którym jest treść ustawy która przeszła. Mówi się że patenty przeszły, że są groźne a nawet nie znamy treści i nie znamy szczegółów.

----------

## Dawid159

Hmm nie wiem dlaczego nikt jeszcze nie podał linka to tej stronki  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Hmm nie wiem dlaczego nikt jeszcze nie podał linka to tej stronki :wink:

 

dobre juz wykorzystuje ;)

----------

## rzezioo

@psycepa: niestety, przynaleznosc do unii europejskiej oznacza akceptowanie wszystkich wymyslow tych jebanych idiotow ktorzy sa bardziej czerwoni niz lenin po setce:( gdybysmy byli tylko czlonkiem cefta to co innego. wtedy obowiazywaloby nas przyjecie 80% dyrektyw ale nie mielibysmy prawa glosu. a tak juz zupelni btw czy ktos moze mi podac jakakolwiek korzysc z przystapienia do unii:?:

----------

## psycepa

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> @psycepa: niestety, przynaleznosc do unii europejskiej oznacza akceptowanie wszystkich wymyslow tych jebanych idiotow (...)

 

hmm to troche dziwne :/ w takim razie nie jestesmy juz suwerennym panstwem czy cos mi umknelo ????

----------

## rzezioo

jestesmy suwerennym panstwem. w kazdej chwili mozemy wypowiedziec traktat akcesyjny i wtedy moga nam skoczyc:)

----------

## rofro

można tak powiedzieć że nie jesteśmy już suwerennym państwem.

1.prawo unijne jest nad prawem państw członkowskich (tak mi wiadomo)

2.w traktacie konstytucyjnym nie ma zapisu o możliwości wyjścia z ue (nawet w zsrr był taki zapis)

moge się mylić  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> jestesmy suwerennym panstwem. w kazdej chwili mozemy wypowiedziec traktat akcesyjny i wtedy moga nam skoczyc:)

 

skoro jestesmy suwerenni to nie moga nam nakazac przyjecia jakiegokolwiek prawa, gdyby tak bylo to MUSIELIBYSMY rowniez w referendum n/t Konstytucji Europejskiej glosowac tak jak ONI chca, a tak raczej nie bedzie, wiec kurde cos tu sie nie zgadza, ma ktos moze jakis link do jakiejs strony z tekstem traktatu akcesyjnego  i takich innych pierdol ??

----------

## rzezioo

no bo przynaleznosc jest dobrowolna i o ile mi wiadomo to znaczy ze mozemy ja w kazdej chwili wypowiedziec ale to fakt ze zadnych procedur opuszczenia unii nie ma. ale niestety po przemianach w 1989 do wladzy nie doszedl upr no i teraz mamy tego efekty

----------

## psycepa

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> no bo przynaleznosc jest dobrowolna i o ile mi wiadomo to znaczy ze mozemy ja w kazdej chwili wypowiedziec ale to fakt ze zadnych procedur opuszczenia unii nie ma. ale niestety po przemianach w 1989 do wladzy nie doszedl upr no i teraz mamy tego efekty

 

ee rodzima polityke zostawmy w spokoju bo to i wstyd i hanba z czyms takim na swiat wychodzic :/, natomiast nie sadze zeby prawo uchwalone przez UE stalo wyzej niz prawo w danym panstwie, zaloze sie ze jest mnostwo takich przykladow, niestety prawnikiem nie jestem i nie znam ale obilo mi sie gdzies kiedys po uszy...

----------

## C1REX

Widzę rzezio, że mamy bardzo zbliżone poglądy na politykę i zapewne także na gospodarkę. 

Czy prawo unijne jest nadrzędne nad naszym: Tak.

Czy konstytucja unijna jest nadrzędna na naszą: tak.

Nie podano linka do tłumaczenia projektu ustawy, bo takie tłumaczenie jeszcze trwa.

Całkowicie suwerennym pańtwem nie jesteśmy. Dobrym przykładem jest VAT za dostęp do Internetu - musieliśmy nałożyć standardową stawkę, bo takie są wymogi.

Wyjść ot tak też nie można, gdyż wiąze sie to z _gigantrycznymi_ skutkami ekonomicznymi.

Na koniec mała ciekawostka.

UE powstanie wraz z uchwaleniem konstytucji. Teraz niejako na wyrost nazwa Unii Europejskiej przylgnęła do Wspólnoty Europejskiej - EWG. 

UE = konstytucja, więc nieratyfikowanie tego dokumentu oznacza jedno - brak członkostwa.

BTW: Głosujcie na UPR i Korwina-Mikke : )

----------

## rzezioo

a moze by tak mala partyzantka??  :Smile:   nie kojarzycie moze kto opracowywal ten projekt? bo mam stronke z adresami mailowymi poslow do europarlamentu:) mam tez pare stronek z torych wysylaja zdjecia na podany adres mailowy  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> a moze by tak mala partyzantka?? :)  nie kojarzycie moze kto opracowywal ten projekt? bo mam stronke z adresami mailowymi poslow do europarlamentu:) mam tez pare stronek z torych wysylaja zdjecia na podany adres mailowy :)

 

no ja jestem za, zreszta lik podany przez davida159 nalezy jak najszerzej rozpropagowac, na stronce mojego roku juz to jest ;> pewnie baty zbiore ale co mi tam :>

a mi nie chodzilo o tekst konstytucji, tylko traktat akcesyjny

----------

## milu

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> a moze by tak mala partyzantka??   nie kojarzycie moze kto opracowywal ten projekt? bo mam stronke z adresami mailowymi poslow do europarlamentu:) mam tez pare stronek z torych wysylaja zdjecia na podany adres mailowy 

 

Nie uważam tego za rozwiązanie. Po co zaśmiecać i tak zaśmiecone łącza?? Zamiast kombinować i wysyłać spam lepiej skrobnąć coś od siebie i powysyłać do tych, którzy w drugim czytaniu mogą jeszcze to zmienić - szanse jeszcze są - znacznie mniejsze niż przy cofnięciu do 1-szego czytania ale są.

----------

## Thindil

Po pierwsze witam (skoro to mój pierwszy post)  :Wink: 

Co do patentów - na razie jeszcze nie przeszły.

Na razie zaakceptowała go Rada. Przy czym co ciekawe doszło podczas posiedzenia do bardzo poważnych naruszeń prawa unijnego.

http://www.rychlicki.net/dyrektywa.php - pod tym adresem można znaleźć ciekawy tekst, na wszelki wypadek gdyby jednak dyrektywa przeszła.

Następnie zajmie się nią Parlament. Po jego decyzji (bez zmian lub ze zmianami) sprawą zajmie się Rada Ministrów EU. Dopiero po tym czasie ewentualnie dyrektywa może wejść w życie. Tak więc najwcześniej prawo zaczęłoby działać za mniej więcej rok (takie są przewidywania obecnie).

Ktoś wcześniej wystawił tezę że prawo nie działa wstecz. Zazwyczaj tak, wyjątkiem są właśnie patenty. Paradoksalnie można je wystawić z datą wsteczną (patrz http://7thguard.net/news.php?id=4476 - zwracam uwagę na czas pierwszeństwa wniosku - 2003 rok)

Prawo europejskie jest nadrzędne w stosunku do prawa polskiego. A nad prawem europejskim jest jeszcze prawo międzynarodowe. Tak więc jeżeli dyrektywa wejdzie w życie, trzeba będzie się do niej podporządkować.

Partyzantka itd raczej nie ma sensu, doda tylko amunicji zwolennikom ustawy - (np że przeciwnicy to oszołomy, crackerzy itp). Najprościej co można zrobić?

Podpisywać się pod różnymi listami otwartymi do władz, eurodeputowanych - niech zobaczą że ktoś się tą sprawą interesuje

Po prostu mówić o niej jak najwięcej, nie tylko znajomym informatykom (chociaż to właśnie w nich ustawa uderzy najsilniej), ale wszystkim którzy będą tym zainteresowani. Patenty na oprogramowanie mogą uderzyć w każdą dziedzinę życia, nie tylko w przemysł IT

Jeżeli masz stronę - umieść na niej linka np do http://www.ffii.org/index.pl.html lub http://www.nosoftwarepatents.com/pl/m/intro/index.html

Po prostu aby przekonać jak największą ilość ludzi do sprzeciwu wobec patentów.

----------

## rzezioo

partyzantka byla raczej w sferze zartow:) natomiast pomysl wyslania maili z prosbam na pewno nie zaszkodzi:) tyle tylko ze atmosfera wokol tego wszystkiego wskazuje na to ze europarlamentarzysci wzieli grrruba lapowe i raczej zmocza maile od nas:(

----------

## psycepa

a ja mam taki pomysl - social engeenering

pamietacie jaki szum byl jak sie ludzie poczuli zagrozeni kontrolami policji i zabieraniem nielegalnego oprogramowania i sprzetu????

ta sama metoda, trzeba by narobic szumu, rozglosic to ze trzeba bedzie bulic za paski przewijania i dwukrotne klikniecie myszka i jak ludzie poczuja ze takie rzeczy ich po kieszeni uderza to sie moze sporego szumu narobi i cos z tego wyjdzie .... wiem ze sa tez argumenty przeciwko takiemu postepowaniu ale ... tonacy brzytwa sie goli  :Wink: 

----------

## rzezioo

nie no to to oczywiscie. tyle ze szczerze mowiac nie widze tych argumentow przeciw. to jest normalna walka o swoje w systemie demokratycznym.

----------

## C1REX

Wydaje mi się, że planowanie akcji, która niejako już się rozpoczęła mija się z celem. Prasa generalnie nie zostawia suchej nitki na projekcie konstytucji europejskiej i dążeniach samej UE.

Gorąco polecam najnowszy nr. tygodnika "Wprost". W jednych z artykułów z góry na dół została zjechana konstytucja europejska. Wszystko to oczywiście poparte argumentami i cytatami znanych osobistości ze świata polityki.

Co prawda takie rzeczy można już było przerczytać jescze na długo przed kampanią referandlną w np. "Najwyzszym CZASIE", ale teraz jest to bardziej aktualne i umieszczone w bardziej poczytnym piśmie.

BTW: Jeszcze taka malutka ciekawostka znaleziona w Internecie:

 *Quote:*   

> Rzeczpospolita z 11 marca 2005 "drobnym drukiem" podała niewinną na pierwszy rzut oka wiadomość opatrzoną tytułem "Pierwszy europejski podręcznik". Dowiadujemy się z niej, że licealiści Francji i Niemiec już za trzy lata będą uczyć się z jednakowych podręczników do historii. Pierwszy tom ma być gotowy już za rok

 

Może mało ma to wspólnego z patentami, ale daje pewien obraz przyszłości UE.

----------

## psycepa

[OT] co do podrecznika, znajac Unie i cala reszte tej bandy pewnie w tych "zunifikowanych" podrecznikach bedziemy sie uczyc o "polskich" obozach koncentracyjnych k**** ich mać była :/ [/OT]

Duzo szumu z unia bylo, a rozeszlo sie po kosciach, niby jakies tam firmy doplaty dostaly czy cos ale dla takeigo przecietnego Kowalskiego to nie ma zasadniczej roznicy, a teraz jeszcze te patenty:/

skoro wszyscy sie zgadzaja ze to prawo jest zle, skoro TYLE  jest przeciw a tyle  za to jakim cudem ta cala ustawa przechodzi  ???? troche to dla mnie bez sensu :/// przeciez musza istniec jakies procedury ktore umozliwiaja zablokowanie takiego gowna :/

----------

## qermit

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  przeciez musza istniec jakies procedury ktore umozliwiaja zablokowanie takiego gowna :/

 z tego co Rosati w mojej szkole mówił jakiś miesiąc czy 2 miesiace temu, to Polska chciała wykorzystać ostatnia furtkę, ale jak widać coś nie wyszło. Zostały nam już chyba tylko modlitwy.

----------

## milu

[Offtopic'a ciąg dalszy]

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> [OT] co do podrecznika, znajac Unie i cala reszte tej bandy pewnie w tych "zunifikowanych" podrecznikach bedziemy sie uczyc o "polskich" obozach koncentracyjnych k**** ich mać była :/ [/OT]
> 
> Duzo szumu z unia bylo, a rozeszlo sie po kosciach, niby jakies tam firmy doplaty dostaly czy cos ale dla takeigo przecietnego Kowalskiego to nie ma zasadniczej roznicy, a teraz jeszcze te patenty:/
> 
> skoro wszyscy sie zgadzaja ze to prawo jest zle, skoro TYLE  jest przeciw a tyle  za to jakim cudem ta cala ustawa przechodzi  ???? troche to dla mnie bez sensu :/// przeciez musza istniec jakies procedury ktore umozliwiaja zablokowanie takiego gowna :/

 

Oby tak się nie stało, że będą aż takie kfjatki w podręcznikach!

A co do patentów i procedu UE - niestety nie moja działka ale jako dla normalnego człowieka NIE JEST to normalna sytuacja. Dziwię się z jednej strony naszym przedstawicielom w KE, że nie chcieli głośno zaprotestować. Że niby co? jak zły projekt to do 3 razy sztuka?? Bezedura, jak to polski kabaret Ani Mru Mru mówi, wygląda na to że z czasem się do tego przyzwyczailiśmy i już nam to nie przeszkadza - akceptujemy to. Tylko tak mogę sobie wytłumaczyć to co zostało zaprezentowane na ostatnim pseudogłosowaniu KE :/ 

[/offtopica koniec]

----------

## totencham

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a ja mam taki pomysl - social engeenering
> 
> pamietacie jaki szum byl jak sie ludzie poczuli zagrozeni kontrolami policji i zabieraniem nielegalnego oprogramowania i sprzetu????
> 
> ta sama metoda, trzeba by narobic szumu, rozglosic to ze trzeba bedzie bulic za paski przewijania i dwukrotne klikniecie myszka i jak ludzie poczuja ze takie rzeczy ich po kieszeni uderza to sie moze sporego szumu narobi i cos z tego wyjdzie .... wiem ze sa tez argumenty przeciwko takiemu postepowaniu ale ... tonacy brzytwa sie goli 

 

Zdecydowanie dobry pomysł, przede wsztstkim dlatego, że jest to jakaś aktywna forma walki. Biadolenie NA TYM forum o chorym pomyśle patentów raczej mija się z celem - nie sądzę, żeby ktokolwiek, choć trochę zainteresowany wolnym oprogramowaniem, nie znał powagi sytuacji. Moim zdaniem należy WALCZYĆ. Przede wszytskim należy nakłonić w jakiś sposób telewizję (ona ma władzę) do przedstawienia sprawy ustawy przeciętnemu obywatelowi. W jaki sposób? Albo przez masowe maile (  :Wink:  ), albo wykorzystać sytuację w naszym kraju, a mianowicie zbliżające się wybory!

Trzeba by podsunąć politykom temat ustawy patentowej (albo przez maile, albo przez fora konkretnych partii), jako wdzięczny temat do dyskusji przedwyborczej i dobry element programu ("sprzeciwiamy się patentom na oprogramowanie" na plakacie jakiejś partii to było by COŚ).

Tematem można by też zainteresować znanych wszystkim redaktorów (np. Tomasza Lisa, czy Kamila Durczoka (wielkie nazwiska)). Temat jest atrakcyjny, bo dotyczy portfela - trzeba by postraszyć ludzi, że ceny podskoczą po uchwaleniu wiadomej ustawy.

Rzuciłem tu pare luźnych pomysłów, ale generalnie chodzi mi o jedno: nagłośnić sprawę jak tylko się da. Dotrzeć do telewizji.

----------

## psycepa

no i o to chodzi ;) trzeba tym gnojom z UE narobic kolo dupy :/

pasowalo by jakas jedna strone na temat Patentow zrobic (taka jak juz podawana wczesniej nosoftwarepatents.com czy jakost ak) ale tak zeby to bylo przetlumaczone lopatologicznie , tak jak dla przecietnego dresa, a potem powysylas adresy wszystkim ktorych sie zna, ja juz tak zrobilem na gg i na forum mojego roku, nienawidze lancuszkow (nie)szczescia, ale to tez jest jakas metoda, moze troche glupia, ale zawsze ....

----------

## C1REX

Ja jestem za stawieniem po sobie kolejnych kroczków, a nie od razu skok do telewizji - zwłaszcza publicznej.

Najpierw należy zacząć od portali związanych z informatyką szeroko pojętą. Kolejnym krokiem mogłyby być portale informacyjne dla ludu, takie jak. onet.pl, interia.pl, wp.pl, czy te bardziej poważne (liberator.org.pl). Stąd byłoby już bardzo blisko na strony np. "Wprost", gdzie byłaby już łatwiejsza droga do słowa drukowanego. Dalej byłoby już chyba z górki.

Trzeba zacząć działać, bo niedługo zostanie nam tylko narzekanie. To jest chora demokracja i jeśli my nie zadecydujemy, to zadecyduje za nas hołota. (troche ostro, ale taka jest prawda)

Może zaczniemy od maili do linux.pl, linuxnews.pl itp.? Co Wy na to? 

Jeśli to ma mieć jakiś efekt, to trzeba to zrobić szybko, stanowczo i z rozmachem.

Trzeba zacząć nagłaśniać medialnie całą sprawę.

I nie chodzi tu tylko o same patenty, ale także o łamanie wszelkich zasad przy forsowaniu tego projektu. To do pewnych ludzi trafi jeszcze silniej.

BTW: Jestem głęboko przekonany, że gdybyśmy zwrócili się do UPR (nie mylić z LPR), to spotkalibyśmy się ze zrozumieniem i pomocą z ich strony. Może nie ma ona dużej popularności, ale ma bardzo dobre stosunki z PO. Ostatnio nawet platformersi prezentowali projekt ustawy pomysłu Unii Polityki Realnej. To by chyba miało najsilniejszy skutek polityczny. Gdyby była wyrażona powszechna chęć dziłania z Waszej strony z tymi ludźmi, to postarałbym się coś załatwić. Trzeba walczyć o swoje!

----------

## psycepa

nie wazne z kim, wazne o co

jak dla mnie ok, trzeba pamietac ze czasem niestety dziala sie w/g reguly "wrog mojego wroga jest moim przyjacielem" ....

----------

## totencham

cytat z linux.pl: *Quote:*   

> Unijna Rada Ministrów przyjęła w poniedziałek "dyrektywę o zdolności patentowej wynalazków dokonywanych za pomocą komputera", wywołując silne oburzenie eurodeputowanych. Członkowie Parlamentu wezwali "na dywanik" przedstawiciela Komisji Europejskiej. Niezrażeni porażką Polacy zajęli się przygotowywaniem listy poprawek do dyrektywy, a Holendrzy i Duńczycy - wyjaśnianiem, kto kogo miał poprzeć w kwestii blokowania dyrektywy i dlaczego tego nie zrobił.
> 
> 

 

Oni nie bawili się w powolne kroki. Myślę, że trzeba się śpieszyć, a telewizję mocno zainteresować tematem, im szybciej tym lepiej, bo czas nagli.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Trzeba zacząć działać, bo niedługo zostanie nam tylko narzekanie. To jest chora demokracja i jeśli my nie zadecydujemy, to zadecyduje za nas hołota. (troche ostro, ale taka jest prawda)

 

No właśnie, demokracja.

----------

## C1REX

Muszę przeprosić i dać sprostowanie. 

W USA jednak jest to prawo w podobnej formie.

http://www.7thguard.net/news.php?id=4458

kilka cytatów:

 *Quote:*   

> Dzięki temu obecnie jego firma prawnicza przypisuje sobie np. wynalezienie sposobu przewodowego przesyłania wideoklipów, niezależnie od tego czy przekaz odbywa się za pośrednictwem strony internetowej, w telewizji na zasadzie pay-per-view, czy za pomocą telefonów komórkowych trzeciej generacji. Ponadto Ryan kontroluje prawo do logowania do bezprzewodowego Internetu, do korzystania z obsługiwanych ręcznie medycznych endoskopów, jak również do internetowych operacji płatniczych wykonywanych za pomocą kart kredytowych i innych 'swoich wynalazków'.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Obecnie Greg pracuje nad podważeniem patentu na powszechnie wykorzystywaną w edytorach tekstu metodę >>wytnij - wklej

 

 *Quote:*   

> Na wieści z Brukseli Ryan ma jedną odpowiedź: >>Nasze patenty ważne są na całym świecie.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ilość procesów o podłożu patentowym w USA gwałtownie rośnie - z 1553 w 1993 r. do 2814 w 2003 r. Koszty postępowań odpowiadają obecnie 1/4 wydatków na amerykańskie badania naukowe

 

 *Quote:*   

> Kto odkrył zakupy przez kliknięcie?

 

 *Quote:*   

> Małe, obiecujące przedsiębiorstwa są często zasypywane pozwami patentowymi przez swoich konkurentów, co ma na celu wyeliminowanie ich z rynku. Greg, jako znawca branży patentowej, uważa za oczywisty fakt, >>że wiele z tych patentów jest nieważnych, jednak dowiedzenie tego jest bardzo kosztowne.

 

Cały artykuł jest taki, więc nie ma sensu więcej cytować : (

----------

## rzezioo

no a ja nieco rozladowac atmosfere:) nie wiem czy wiecie ale czas na czytanie jest ograniczony i jesli nie dopjdzie do glosowania to ustawa zostaje anulowana. do glosowania moze dojsc po przedstawieniu wszystkich propozycji poprawek a tych podobno stworzono wystarczajaco duzo:)

a swoja droga nmoge wyslac maila do upr tylko mi go napiszcie bo ja raczej nie ma talentow pisarskich:wink:

----------

## C1REX

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> no a ja nieco rozladowac atmosfere:) nie wiem czy wiecie ale czas na czytanie jest ograniczony i jesli nie dopjdzie do glosowania to ustawa zostaje anulowana. do glosowania moze dojsc po przedstawieniu wszystkich propozycji poprawek a tych podobno stworzono wystarczajaco duzo:)
> 
> a swoja droga nmoge wyslac maila do upr tylko mi go napiszcie bo ja raczej nie ma talentow pisarskich:wink:

 

Mam nadzieję, że jest to powód do radośći. Nie zapominajmy, że już się ludzie cieszyli i dziekowali, ze jeden z naszych rodaków zablokował projekt tej ustawy. Nie preszkodziło to jemu (projektowi), by wrócił w formie nie podlegającej dyskusji.

A jeśli ostudzisz zapał do walki i okaże się, ze projekt jednak przeszedł? Tu chodzi o bardzo duże pieniądze.

----------

## Strus

 *totencham wrote:*   

> cytat z linux.pl: *Quote:*   (...) a Holendrzy i Duńczycy - wyjaśnianiem, kto kogo miał poprzeć w kwestii blokowania dyrektywy i dlaczego tego nie zrobił.
> 
>  

 

Wygląda jakby ktoś dostał w łapę...

----------

## psycepa

jesli nie wiadomo o co chodzi to chodzi o .... wiadomo co....

----------

## zieloo

Ktos powyzej napisal o utworzeniu jakiejs stronki 'anty-patentowej'...  Ja bym pewne stronki podmienil;p :Smile: 

 *C1REX wrote:*   

>  Najpierw należy zacząć od portali związanych z informatyką szeroko pojętą. Kolejnym krokiem mogłyby być portale informacyjne dla ludu, takie jak. onet.pl, interia.pl, wp.pl, czy te bardziej poważne (liberator.org.pl). Stąd byłoby już bardzo blisko na strony np. "Wprost", gdzie byłaby już łatwiejsza droga do słowa drukowanego. Dalej byłoby już chyba z górki.
> 
> Trzeba zacząć działać, bo niedługo zostanie nam tylko narzekanie. To jest chora demokracja i jeśli my nie zadecydujemy, to zadecyduje za nas hołota. (troche ostro, ale taka jest prawda)
> 
> 

 

Sorry za dowolna  i sprzeczna z przeslaniem powyzszych wypowiedzi interpretację Waszych słów, ale również nie mogę pojąć sensu patentów na soft...

----------

## rzezioo

hmmm... bo ja rozumiem zeby opatentowac na przyklad cale kompleksowe rozwazanie bo to jest wynalazek. ale informatyka jest bardzo specyficzna dziedzina w ktorej sa takie rozwiazania ktore wymysla sie podczas przerwy na papierosa jest w stanie na nie wpasc kazdy  i nie ma lepszych rozwiazan. na przyklad rozwiazanie wielozadaniowosci ktore wymyslilismy z kolesiem na fajce okazalo sie identyczne z tym stosowanym w linuxie

----------

## C1REX

 *Quote:*   

> Niedawno 7thGuard informował, że Amazon Com Inc otrzymał patent w USA na "Metody i systemy wspierania użytkowników przy nabywaniu towarów". Nie trzeba było długo czekać by wniosek na patent na ten sam "wynalazek" został złożony w Europejskim Urzędzie Patentowym.
> 
> Najwyraźniej północno-amerykańskie firmy są pewne, że "dyrektywa o zdolności patentowej wynalazków dokonywanych za pomocą komputera" nie tylko zostanie przyjęta ale, że pozwoli na patentowanie metod działania. Warto więc ponieść koszty już teraz.
> 
> No to co - może warto uruchomić totolotka jaka będzie decyzja Europejskiego Urzędu Patentowego.
> ...

 

Najgorsze jest to, że można opatentować rzeczy, bez których nie da się obejść. Albo się będzie płacić, albo projekt nie będzie w stanie dojść do realizacji.

----------

## C1REX

Wcześniej coś tam wspominałem o kontroli Internetu.....

http://www.liberator.org.pl/l/html/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=740

----------

## C1REX

Czy to ja przesadzam, czy już wszystkim wisi? 

 *Quote:*   

> BERLIN/BRUKSELA/LONDYN (Relacja własna) - Przed wtorkowym szczytem UE w Brukseli niemiecka polityka zagraniczna przygotowuje się na odrzucenie ,,europejskiej konstytucji" i wypracowuje alternatywne opcje stworzenia niemiecko-francuskiego ,,twardego rdzenia" (,,Plan B"). 	
> 
> Odrzucenie konstytucji możliwe jest w przypadku Wielkiej Brytanii, Polski, Czech i Danii. Gdyby referenda w tych krajach nie przyniosły pożądanego rezultatu, państwa te musiałyby się liczyć z ,,silnym naciskiem", głosi opracowanie z otoczenia niemieckiego Ministerstwa Spraw Zagranicznych. Rozpatrywane są różne środki przywrócenia wyborców przed referendum ,,do rozsądku", jak formułuje to najnowszy ,,Working Paper". Rozważa się nawet możliwość zmiany obowiązujących przepisów wyborczych w tych krajach Unii, by wymusić przyjęcie konstytucji. Gdyby jednak mimo wszystko konstytucja została odrzucona, dozwolona miałaby pozostawać ,,pozakonstytucyjna współpraca" państw ,,twardego rdzenia" UE na obszarze polityki obronnej i bezpieczeństwa, która miałaby na celu przede wszystkim stworzenie wojskowej centrali zleceń zbrojeniowych (,,agencji obrony").
> 
> info... www.german-foreign-policy.com

 

Text z http://www.e-upr.org/index/index.php?action=show&object=article&id=8292

Jakiś komentarz?

BTW: Jak ktoś znajdzie ciekawe linki odnośnie patentów, UE i konstytucji, to byłbym wdzięczny za podzielenie się nimi. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## totencham

 *Quote:*   

> niemiecka polityka zagraniczna przygotowuje się na odrzucenie ,,europejskiej konstytucji" i wypracowuje alternatywne opcje stworzenia niemiecko-francuskiego ,,twardego rdzenia" (,,Plan B"). (...) Gdyby referenda w tych krajach nie przyniosły pożądanego rezultatu, państwa te musiałyby się liczyć z ,,silnym naciskiem" (...) przywrócenia wyborców przed referendum ,,do rozsądku" (...) Rozważa się nawet możliwość zmiany obowiązujących przepisów wyborczych w tych krajach Unii, by wymusić przyjęcie konstytucji. (...) na celu przede wszystkim stworzenie wojskowej centrali zleceń zbrojeniowych (,,agencji obrony"). 

 

Ale shit... Tak jakoś wojennie wręcz się poczułem. Widać niektórym bardzo zależy na konstytucji (IMO całkowicie zbędnej). Aż tyle na niej zyskają, żeby narazić całą Unię na podział?

Co do patentów... wypadałoby zacząć walczyć. Przydałaby się osoba z talentem pisarskim, co by mogła napisać list, felieton wyjaśniający zagrożenia ustawy patentowej. Taki list należałoby potem rozesłać do różnych redakcji (i-netowych, prasowych, radiowych, telewizyjnych), tak, aby wszyscy pojeli powagę sytuacji. List należałoby wysłać metodą tradycyjną, żeby nadać mu wagi (jak zresztą radzą na http://www.nosoftwarepatents.com/pl/m/intro/index.html). Czy ktoś potrafi pisać takie rzeczy?

----------

## Poe

Do tej pory tylko biernie przeglądałem temat, bo nie miałem siły sie wypowiadac.... ale juz nie wytrzymuje i jestem bardzo wk....zły... to jest po prostu chore.. Oczywiscie cuchnie tu na 10gb, tfu, 10km gruuubą kasą. To jest po prostu niemozliwe co sie tu wyrabia. Przedmówca ma faktycznie bardzo dobry pomysł, zeby wystosować odpowiedni list do róznych redakcji. moze uda mi sie takowy stworzyc, wtedy pod tym listem kazdy zostawiłby swoj podpis + mail i sądze, ze jakis skutek by to odniosło, chocby jakies częstsze wzmianki na ten temat w gazecie czy telewizji, a to juz by był sukces. nie sugeruje tu _ofijalnie_ jakis ulicznych demonstracji, aczkolwiek...  :Twisted Evil:  :}

----------

## zieloo

Nie wiem jak Wy, ale ja juz szykuję sprzęt na zamieszki! :Wink: 

Co do listu jestem jak najbardziej 'ZA'.

----------

## Dawid159

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> Nie wiem jak Wy, ale ja juz szykuję sprzęt na zamieszki!
> 
> Co do listu jestem jak najbardziej 'ZA'.

 

Zgadzam się jak najbardziej  :Wink: 

----------

## totencham

No tak, ale list ktoś musi npisać. Ja na przykład nie potrafię, za cholerę, takich rzeczy pisać. Są tu ludzie o duszy humanisty? Albo czujący się na siłach chociaż? W napisaniu litu całe forum dopomoże (mam nadzieję), więc nie ma się co bać.

----------

## Poe

 *totencham wrote:*   

> No tak, ale list ktoś musi npisać. Ja na przykład nie potrafię, za cholerę, takich rzeczy pisać. Są tu ludzie o duszy humanisty? Albo czujący się na siłach chociaż? W napisaniu litu całe forum dopomoże (mam nadzieję), więc nie ma się co bać.

 

Yeap. zabrałem się za ten list. lubię pisać tego typu rzeczy, ale nie wiem czy sobie poradzę z tym, ze względu na to, ze nie wiem zbyt duzo na ten temat. jezeli ktoś chciałby pomóc mi [chodzi mi o przedstawienie co tam napisac, bo stroną gramatyczno-stylistyczną juz się zajmę sam], to zapraszam na Jabbera, w ostatecznosci na gg [4923827]

narazie tyle wykminiłem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Witam. 
> 
> 	Piszę w imieniu polskiej społeczności użytkowników systemu działającego na zasadach Open Source – Gentoo Linux. Bardzo zaniepokoiła nas sprawa uchwały w Europarlamencie na temat patentów software'owych. Ta ustawa, jeżeli wejdzie w życie, poważnie zagraża nam – osobom, które używają alternatywnych systemów operacyjnych
> ...

 

I piszę dalej, ale zapraszam, zapraszam ;-

----------

## totencham

Proponuję oprzeć się np. na stronach:

http://www.nosoftwarepatents.com/pl/m/intro/index.html

http://www.ffii.org.pl/

http://7thguard.net/news.php?id=4458

Mam nadzieję, że chociaż tak mogę pomóc.

----------

## Poe

więc o to jaki list wypłodziłem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Witam. 
> 
> 	Piszę w imieniu polskiej społeczności użytkowników systemu działającego na zasadach Open Source – Gentoo Linux. Bardzo zaniepokoiła nas sprawa pomysłu uchwały w Europarlamencie na temat patentów software'owych. Ta ustawa, jeżeli wejdzie w życie, poważnie zagraża nam – osobom, które używają alternatywnych systemów operacyjnych. Może się nawet okazać, że nasze systemy nagle staną się nielegalne i będziemy poniekąd zmuszeni do używania niechcianego Windowsa fimy Microsoft, który coraz bardziej się narzuca i robi wszystko, by każdy używał ich systemu. Tak, wiem, takie są prawa rynku – konkurencja, ale sposób, w jaki firma z Redmond to robi, wydaje mi się trochę przesadny. To, że ich program jest prosty w obsłudze, to nie znaczy, że każdy chce go mieć. Ustawa jeżeli zostanie zaakceptowana, tylko umocni tą tendencję i wyłącznie ułatwi zawładnięcie niemal każdym komputerem przez oprogramowanie Microsoft'u. 
> ...

 

Co o tym sądzicie? podoba się?jeżeli chcecie się podpisać pod tym listem, podawajcie mi swoje maile imię oraz nazwisko jak możecie, tylko od razu mówię, ze na końcu umieszczę notkę, ze w razie czego zgadzamy się na publikacje nazwisk  [chyba ze nei chcecie]

pozostaje jeszcze kwestia gdzie to mam wysłać?

EDIT

wkleiłem uaktualnioną wersję listu, zostało wprowadzonych pare poprawek stylistycznych i 2 ortograficzne.

btw. Jak ktoś bedzie chciał wysłać list, proszę go stąd nie kopiować, bo nie ma tu zachowanych akapitów itp. Jak ujz będzie wiadome kto i gdzie, to każdemu wyślę plik z listem, zeby nie było problemów.

EDIT2

Dopisane zostało info, ze sprawa nie tyczy sie tylko uniksów, ale rowniez programów windowsowych

----------

## totencham

Co do wysyłania: myślałem, żeby wysłać to w formie tradycyjnej, papierowej, ażeby nadać wagi tej inicjatywie. Proponuję zrobić listę redakcji, do których można by list wysłać, a samo wysyłanie polegało by na tym, że list ładnie sformatowany i po pewnych modyfikacjach (do których na pewno dojdzie po południu), wysyłali by użytkownicy forum pocztą. Przykładowa lista redakcji:

Prasa:

- Wprost

- Przekrój

- Newsweek

- Gazeta Wyborcza

- Rzeczpospolita

itd.

Radio:

- Program I

- Program II

- Program III

- Radio Wawa

- RMF FM

- Radio Z

- Radio Flash

- Radio Planeta

itd.

Telewizja:

- Publiczna

- Polsat

- TVN

- MTV

- Viva Polska

- TV 4

- TV 7

itd.

Żeby nie doszło do sytuacji, że pare listów trafia do jednej redakcji, proponuję zgłaszać na forum, kto "bierze" którą redakcję. Co myślicie o takim systemie?

----------

## Poe

coz... mozna wysłac via Poczta Polska, chyba nie ma problemu, przynajmniej dla mnie. mozna by jeszcze do RMFu podesłac, oraz spróbuje cos wykminic z Dziennikiem Zachodnim [tata pracuje tam chyba jeszcze]. zobaczymy.

----------

## totencham

 *Poe wrote:*   

> mozna by jeszcze do RMFu podesłac

 

Dodałem więc RMF, kolejne propozycje mile widziane, dopiszę je do postu.

----------

## Dawid159

Hmm skoro RMF to może jeszcze Radio Z  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

radio flash, planeta, maryja :DDDD (dobra zartuje  :Razz:  )

tv: moze jeszcze mtv, viva polska, tv4, tv7 ..

a co do samego listu to dodalbym jeszcze informacje dot. zwyklych ludzi, bo jak to zazwyczaj bywa wszyscy maja w d**** to ze ktos tam cos tam pisze, dopokie nie musza za cos zaplacic, jesli patenty wejda w zycie, moze sie zdarzyc ze trzeba bedzie placic za uzywanie  np winampa czy innych takich rzeczy, 3ba postraszyc troche luda tym co moze (i co pewnie sie stanie, jak ta ustawa przejdzie, sensacja  to jest silnik dzisiejszych mediow) sie stac...

na razie to by bylo tyle...

----------

## Poe

Dobra, list ualtualniony o info 'winampowskie'.

Co do telewizji, radyjek i gazet, to nie rozpędzajmy sie tak z ilością. wystarczy ze wyslemy ze skutkiem do 2-3 gazet, przynajmniej 1 telewizji i 2-3 stacji radiowych i jak one to jakos nagłosnią, to wtedy juz kazda inna stacja/gazeta nagłosni to, bo nie będzie chciala byc gorzsa od konkurencji.

acha. jeszcze jedno. pozostaje kwestia podpisu. Bo ja to napisałem z własnym podpisem + miejsce na Wasze podpisy, bo pierw myslalem, ze posle to mailami do róznych stacji. no a ak teraz ma to kilka osob rozesłac, to raz, jest tam moj podpis [trza by wywalic go?] no i podpisy innych. np ja, bede ten list pisał ręcznie, bo mam skrzanioną drukarkę, chyba ze pojde sobie do kogos to wydrukowac... a jak ręcznie i będe sie za kazdego podpisywał, to to troche dziwne, prawda? rozumiecie o co mi chodzi? :}

----------

## totencham

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> radio flash, planeta, maryja :DDDD (dobra zartuje  )
> 
> tv: moze jeszcze mtv, viva polska, tv4, tv7

 

Myślę, że vivy polski i mtv toto raczej nie zainteresuje szczególnie, ale dodałem. Podobne uczyniłem z radiem planeta, które słyszałem raz w życiu jadąc pociągiem i wydało mi się mało opinio twórcze. Radio flash też dodane, wierzę, że to

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> :DDDD (dobra zartuje  )
> 
> 

 

dotyczyło jedynie radia Maryja (to z koleji jest opinio twórcze jak cholera, ale nie sądzę, żeby jego słuchacze wiedzieli o co chodzi).

----------

## Poe

 *totencham wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *psycepa wrote:*   
> 
> :DDDD (dobra zartuje  )
> ...

 

od razu mi sie przypomina hasło "słowo 'komputer' - wystarczy poprzestawiac, dodac pare literek i wychodzi 'szatan', to pokazuje, ze komputer jest dziełem szatana", heh... no ale dobra. co do Planety, nie lubie tej stacji.. raz, ze jest to tylko regionalne radio na Katowice, Bytom, Mysłowice i okolice, do tego jest to stacja 'ziomalska', gdzie głowna muzyką jest techno, dance, hiphopolo, dzwonia nastolatki, ktore mają swoich ziomkó, i wielkie joł dla nich" wiec tez odpada :]

----------

## psycepa

 *Poe wrote:*   

> co do Planety, nie lubie tej stacji.. raz, ze jest to tylko regionalne radio na Katowice, Bytom, Mysłowice i okolice, do tego jest to stacja 'ziomalska', gdzie głowna muzyką jest techno, dance, hiphopolo, dzwonia nastolatki, ktore mają swoich ziomkó, i wielkie joł dla nich" wiec tez odpada :]

 

cala sprawa z planeta wyglada tak ze owszem, radio "ziomalskie", poziom wiedzi informatycznej oscyluje wokol 0 (winda + ms office + gg opanowane w stopniu pozwalajacym na nie robienie sobie krzywdy), ALE duzo z tych osob to pustaki majace dzianych rodzicow, zreszta to nawet nie o to chodzi, po prostu trzeba wywolac sensacje, MY wiemy o co biega z patentami, ale takiemu "ziomalowi" nie wyjasnisz tego bo jest na to za glupi po prostu, ale jak go postraszysz ze bedzie musial placic i juz nie bedzie tak latwo .... to co innego.... i wtedy zrobi sie SZUM przez duze M a o to nam przeciez wlasnie chodzi  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Zgadzam się z powyższą wypowiedzią. Ten list może trafi do wąskiej grupy, ale większość nie skapuje nic. Sporo osób nawet nie wie, co to software. Ten list trzeba napisać tak, by nawet "Pan Heniek ze spożywczaka" to zrozumiał. Za długi też być nie powinien.

----------

## tswiercz

A nie łatwiej jest napisać jakie skótki poniesie za sobą ta ustawa? Że może upaść wiele firm, wzrośnie bezrobocie, wzrosną ceny itd, a kto na tym zarobi? Adwokaci, prawnicy, ludzie którzy nie mieli nic wspólnego z danymi pomysłami a tylko wykupili patenty aby przeszukiwać strony internetowe, które przypadkiem nie łamią ich patentów. Albo nawet podać ten przykład z 7thguard, gdzie uczelnia musiała zapłacić 2% budżetu dla jakiegoś sk... Nie mówiąc już ile instytucji i firm w Polsce łamie te patenty nawet nie wiedząc o tym. Nikt się nawet nie polapie a sprawy sądowe namnożą się itd. Albo kolejny przykład, Merlin będzie musiał zapłacić Amazonowi, a oczywiste jest to, że to tylko wygeneruje podwyżki. Chyba najlepiej do ludzi dojść pokazując przykłady, zagrożenia i powiedzieć im, ile to będzie ICH kosztowało i kto na tym zyska.

----------

## Poe

Widze, że będe musiał od nowa napisać list  :Confused: 

----------

## psycepa

 *tswiercz wrote:*   

> A nie łatwiej jest napisać jakie skótki poniesie za sobą ta ustawa? Że może upaść wiele firm, wzrośnie bezrobocie, wzrosną ceny itd, a kto na tym zarobi? Adwokaci, prawnicy, ludzie którzy nie mieli nic wspólnego z danymi pomysłami a tylko wykupili patenty aby przeszukiwać strony internetowe, które przypadkiem nie łamią ich patentów. Albo nawet podać ten przykład z 7thguard, gdzie uczelnia musiała zapłacić 2% budżetu dla jakiegoś sk... Nie mówiąc już ile instytucji i firm w Polsce łamie te patenty nawet nie wiedząc o tym. Nikt się nawet nie polapie a sprawy sądowe namnożą się itd. Albo kolejny przykład, Merlin będzie musiał zapłacić Amazonowi, a oczywiste jest to, że to tylko wygeneruje podwyżki. Chyba najlepiej do ludzi dojść pokazując przykłady, zagrożenia i powiedzieć im, ile to będzie ICH kosztowało i kto na tym zyska.

 

no wlasnie o tym mowie, trzeba ludziom powiedzec ze to ONI na tym straca, a to rowna sie zrobieniu sensacji, tam gdzie ktos na czyms chce nieuczciwie zarobic, tam sie wlasnie wpycha telewizje bo oni na tym robia interes (przy okazji pomagajac nam:) ), trzeba tylko pamietac ze naprawde dla nas pewne rzeczy oczywiste sa dla innych czarna magie, wiec trzeba ich straszyc ale tak zeby rozumieli czym ich straszymy  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Trochę z innej beczki, ale tej samej... beczkowni (?) : )

 *Quote:*   

> 55 proc. głosujących Francuzów zamierza odrzucić konstytucję unijną w referendum 29 maja - wynika z sondażu instytutu CSA dla tygodnika "Marianne", który ukaże się w sobotę.
> 
> Wynik ten oznacza kolejny wzrost liczby Francuzów przeciwnych konstytucji UE.
> 
> W sondażu tym, przeprowadzonym w środę, odsetek respondentów deklarujących zamiar głosowania przeciwko konstytucji unijnej wzrósł o 4 punkty procentowe w porównaniu z sondażem dla "Le Parisien" z 16-17 marca, kiedy chęć głosowania "nie" deklarowało 51 proc. Francuzów
> ...

 

----------

## Poe

CRX, uważasz, ze mamy zorganizować referendum? heh, niezły pomysł, tylko troche ciężko wykonalny

----------

## Poe

http://www.pcworld.pl/news/news.asp?m=7&id=76942 podali linka na ircu, sądze ze zainteresuje to Was

----------

## C1REX

 *Poe wrote:*   

> CRX, uważasz, ze mamy zorganizować referendum? heh, niezły pomysł, tylko troche ciężko wykonalny

 

Informacja którą podałem sugeruje, że może nie będa nas te prawa obowiązywać. "NIE" Francuzów dla eurokonstytucji jest niemal jednoznaczne z jej odrzuceniem całkowicie. 

Odnośnie Stallmana - coraz dziwniejszy się staje.

----------

## telchar

ja bym te zabiegi o patenty krotko podsumowal tak: nie powiodla sie strategia lizbonska (a raczej nie wypalila  :Laughing:  ), to przynajmniej w patentach EU dogoni (a moze i przegoni) USA  :Mad: 

----------

## zieloo

 *telchar wrote:*   

> ja bym te zabiegi o patenty krotko podsumowal tak: nie powiodla sie strategia lizbonska (a raczej nie wypalila  ), to przynajmniej w patentach EU dogoni (a moze i przegoni) USA 

 

Nie kracz! :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## telchar

 *zieloo wrote:*   

>  *telchar wrote:*   ja bym te zabiegi o patenty krotko podsumowal tak: nie powiodla sie strategia lizbonska (a raczej nie wypalila  ), to przynajmniej w patentach EU dogoni (a moze i przegoni) USA  
> 
> Nie kracz!

 

nie kracze i nie chce, by tak bylo, ale ktos dobrze podplacil co niektorym i naprawde bedzie trudno wyrzucic ten idiotyczny projekt tam, gdzie jego miejsce  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## totencham

Czy topic umiera? Czy inicjatywa znikła tak szybko, jak się pojawiła? Piszemy list, czy dajemy sobie z tym spokój?

----------

## free-mind

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Na pewnej stronie sympatyków pewnej partii znalazłem ten oto news. Nazwy strony jednak nie będę podawał, by nie zostać posądzonym o propagandę polityczną. Chiałbym jednak zwrócić uwagę na treść tego newsa i dodane linki:
> 
> --------------
> 
> "List otwarty Jonasa Maebe (członka rady FFII - Fundacji Na Rzecz Wolnej Infrastruktury Informacyjnej) do "ustawodawców Unii Europejskiej i zwolenników konstytucji europejskiej", napisany po przyjęciu przez Radę UE 7 marca tekstu dyrektywy o patentach (dopuszczającej patentowanie oprogramowania). ...	
> ...

 

I to wszystko dla "dobra" wspolnoty!  :Twisted Evil:  Tak poza tym, gdzies czytalem, ze patenty na oprogramowanie w USA istnieja juz od dawna (zapewne nie w takiej postaci, jak chce tego (jak zwykle dla "dobra" wspolnoty  :Twisted Evil: ) UE), wiec Gentoo nie powinien byc zagrozony.  :Smile: 

Peace.

----------

## C1REX

Dziwnie małe zainteresowanie jest teraz tym tematem mimo, że jest wciąz aktualny. 

Gdy wposmniałem o nim na forum sympatyków pewnej partii, to praktycznie nie było reakcji.

W sprawach gospodarczych i prawnych powinna być możliwie daleko idąca wolność (IMHO). Szkoda, że więcej ludzi nie ma takich poglądaów. Nadal jestem za tym, by został napisany list. Nawet jak nic z tego nie wyjdzie, to przynajmniej ktoś tam będzie wiedział, że ludzie zaczynają się buntować. Może następnym razem nie będa podejmować ważnych decyzji tak lekką ręką?

----------

## zieloo

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Dziwnie małe zainteresowanie jest teraz tym tematem mimo, że jest wciąz aktualny. 
> 
> Gdy wposmniałem o nim na forum sympatyków pewnej partii, to praktycznie nie było reakcji.
> 
> 

 

Zainteresowanie będzie, gdy TAMCI uznają, że będą mieli z tego jakieś korzyści. tak jest zawsze i nikt tego nie zmieni.

Trzeba głośno krzyczeć (Green Peace mi sie przypomniało...) i robić takie rzeczy, które by publika zobaczyła i które by ją zainteresowały.

----------

## totencham

 *zieloo wrote:*   

>  *C1REX wrote:*   Dziwnie małe zainteresowanie jest teraz tym tematem mimo, że jest wciąz aktualny. 
> 
> Gdy wposmniałem o nim na forum sympatyków pewnej partii, to praktycznie nie było reakcji.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Może pochody (na wzór I majowych)? Telewizja lubi pokazywać głodujące pielęgniarki, też możemy spróbować. Można też kogoś zabić i powiedzieć, że to przez patenty (jak dzieciaki zwalają na quake'a, to czemu nie na patenty). Pisanie po murach odpada, bo to wandalizm.

----------

## zieloo

 *totencham wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Może pochody (na wzór I majowych)? Telewizja lubi pokazywać głodujące pielęgniarki, też możemy spróbować. Można też kogoś zabić i powiedzieć, że to przez patenty (jak dzieciaki zwalają na quake'a, to czemu nie na patenty). Pisanie po murach odpada, bo to wandalizm.
> 
> 

 

Ja mogę sie poświęcić, a co! :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja mogę sie poświęcić, a co!:)

 

Ale poświęcasz się jako ofiara mordu, czy jako morderca ofiarowujesz się pujściem za kratki?

----------

## zieloo

 *C1REX wrote:*   

>  *zieloo wrote:*   
> 
> Ja mogę sie poświęcić, a co! 
> 
> Ale poświęcasz się jako ofiara mordu, czy jako morderca ofiarowujesz się pujściem za kratki?

 

[pÓjściem:twisted: ]

Najpierw moge zabic potem ktoś inny będzie miał ta przyjemnośc.

Ok - bo sie robi OT.

Jakies decyzje?

----------

## Sandwind

Moim zdaniem powinna powstac grupa linuxowa ktřra zajmowala by sie tylko wymyslaniem patentow w linuxie i opatentownie ich. A nastepnie jezeli microsoft albo inna korporacja zacznie podskakiwac to wytoczenie im sprawy o naruszenie patentow i domaganie sie zaprzestania tego procederu co skutowalo by pewnie koncem windowsa bo pewnie da sie znalezc takie patenty zeby wypuszczenie kazdego systemu operacyjnego bardziej skomplikowanego od MS-DOS 3.3 bylo by nielegalne.

----------

## OBenY

Wkurzylem sie, nie wytrzymalem tego. Trzeba teraz naszej i nie tylko woli oraz dzialan - tych przedewszystkim, by cos zmienic. 

Ja zaczyna walke, zbieram grupe kilkueset osob ( uda mi sie  :Smile:  - musi mi sie udac ) i robie maly pochod po miescie. Zaczne pisac list (cos na wzor tego Poe - mam nadzieje, ze moge czesc tresci podkrasc ?) chce zaczac, taki lopatologiczny, coby dotarl do najwiekszych idiotow. Przejde sie do redakcji (ew. napisze list na pismie, nie elektroniczny) Gazet - jakich tylko moge.

Co do dzialan, to proponuje, takze poruszac temat patentow z kazdym i wszedzie, niekoniecznie informatykiami, naswietlac sprawe. Pytac o zdanie, mowic jakie konsekwencje, do czego to prowadzi.

Ludzie, czemu pisac do linuxnews.pl, linux.pl ? Ci ludzie wiedza o co chodzi, My - Brac Linuksowa, wiadomo, ze wiemy jak powazna i jak tragiczna w skutkach moze byc dla nas, uzytkownikow systemu mniejszosci... Trzeba zainteresowac inne portale, czasopisma komputerowe, bo to bedzie dobra droga by dotrzec to tych co sa zwiazani z tematem, a moga miec mare wyobrazanie o skali problemu. Moze powiecie, ze mi odwalilo, ale wplynac na gazetke jakas osiedlowa nie jest trudno, dlatego tam tez mozna atakowac - moze grono odbiorcow nie ejst wielkie, ale zawsze, lepszy rydz niz nic - zawsze mozna pogadac z innymi ludzmi, mieszkancami tego samego miasta, by w swoich rejonach zakroili podobna akcje. Moze nawet warto by zaatakowac wszystkich z licounter.org - Polakow - wplynac na nich, napisac jakiegos maila (takiego naszego forumowego) i oswietlac tych ludzi. Apeluje tez o zaczynanie watkow na roznych forach, komputerowych, sportowych, poswieconych telefonom, samochodom, polityce, gospodarce, CZEMUKOLWIEK oraz utrzymywanie ich w miare aktualnymi by robic szum, by naglasmniac sprawe, by dawac do zrozumienia jak powazna jest sprawa.

Atakujmy sporadycznie wszsystkich naszych znajomych, lancuszkami, czy to przez gg, czy jabbera, czy ICQ, czy tez na IRCu zaczynajmy temat niejednokrotnie.

Wazne jest by tych co maja male pojecie o informatyce i tym czym sa patenty na oprogramowanie nieco wprowadzic i przedstawic jak moze sie to odbic na naszych kieszeniach, jak utrudni to dostep do multimediow, uczyni drogimi nowe technologie, skarze nas na laske, badz nielaske jednego producenta konkretnego typu sprzetu - przecietnemu Kowalskiemu.

Moze sie znow zasmiejecie, ale co mi tam, moze warto podrzucic jakies ulotki do zaznajomionych firemek komputerowych, czasem jak ludzie na cos czekaja, to czytaja ulotki, poznaja temat. A nie wszyscy wiedza o tym, co sie dzieje w swiecie, bo sprawa jest mimo wszystko zbyt cicha...

Moze gadam miejscami brednie, ale nie myli sie ten, ktory nic nie robi, wiec do DZIELA.

Moze czas stworzyc plan dzialan, podzielic sie kto co bierze, kto przeprowadzil jakas sukcesywna akcje - jaki byl odzew wynik... Kto jest sie w stanie poswiecic, moze wybulic cos z wlasnej kieszeni, maly wolontariat na cel lepszej przyszlosci naszego oprogramowania ?

Na razie tyle ...

----------

## n0rbi666

OMG  :Shocked: 

wczesniej nie widzialem tego tematu ... a moze i widzialem ale za dlugi byl to nie chcialo mi sie czytac  :Razz: 

ale ... o ja p.... fajnie, ze taka wazna sprawa dla rozwoju branzy, a uslyszec o tym w TV albo przeczytac w gazecie jest ciezko ... no ladnie, ale walne na wszystkich forach na jakich jestem tematy o tym, zawsze moze ktos sie tym zainteresuje i bedzie dalej rozpowszechnial info ...

----------

## Budzix

na paru forach info dalem ... ale zadnej reakcji nie bylo  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## n0rbi666

no u mnie specjalnie zbyt duzej reakcji tez nie ma ... 

ale trzeba opracowac jakis plan dzialania, bo tylko informowanie ludzi o takim stanie rzeczy na wiele sie nie zda, a ludzi co najwyzej pisza : ojejku ...

----------

## OBenY

Dlatego bierzmy miecze w lapy i na wojne idziemy, ktora trzeba madrze poprowadzic... Kto sie pisze na atakowanie gazet i ogolnie moediow ?

----------

## totencham

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Dlatego bierzmy miecze w lapy i na wojne idziemy, ktora trzeba madrze poprowadzic... Kto sie pisze na atakowanie gazet i ogolnie moediow ?

 

Ja idę! Arsen już poszedł  :Razz:  Ja już zacząłem ludzi straszyć, że winampa stracą  :Razz: 

----------

## totencham

Tak sobie myślę, że na ludzi to chyba najlepiej działa przykład. Tak więc wymyśliłem, ażeby stworzyć coś podobnego do http://www.ffii.org.pl/webshop_pl.html ,  tylko że opartego na istniejących stronach (np. strony stacji radiowych, telewizyjnych, portali typu onet i wp itd.) i zaprezentować to "szefom" od "przerobionych" stron. Liczę na reakcję w stylu: "Ooo, a takie ładne logo mieliśmy na głównej, a teraz je szlak trafi przez cholerne jpeg".

Czy według Was warto się w to bawić, czy też pomysł jest do bani?

----------

## n0rbi666

totencham - wg mnie pomysl jest ok, ale trzeba tez wymyslic jakas strategie dzialania ... bo na razie na kilku forach dalem taki temat, kilka osob mnie poparlo, ale co z tym dalej robic ? :/

----------

## totencham

W sumie to już trochę za późno...  :Sad:  http://www.linux.pl/?id=news&show=2426 .  W jedną godzinę od teraz, to co najwyżej można się pochlastać.

----------

## n0rbi666

no coz, pozostaje sie modlic, ze ktos siegnie po rozum do glowy i ze $ nie sa najwazniejsze ....

----------

## blazeu

No cóż... Patenty - sratenty. Jutro dowiemy się co i jak... Patenty przejdą == ktoś ostro posmarował. Aż się boję pomyśleć co będzie jak Wolne Oprogramowanie zniknie. Nie rozumiem tylko, jak niektórzy w pędzie do pieniędzy potrafią zepsuć innym życie. A jak się Bill pojawił na Live 8 to wkurzył mnie już totalnie. Oddal 0.001 % swojego majątku, nie stał sie przez to biedniejszy a pokazuje się go jak wielkiego filantropa. A i tak te 0.001% zdobył przez matactwa, kradzieże, straszenie i inne wspaniałości. Może na wzór Leppera i jego brygady urządzimy gdzieś blokadę delikatną? Skombinujemy klawiatury stare i obudowy i bedziemy mieć czym się bronić... I ja to całkiem serio mówie.

----------

## n0rbi666

heh, no tak, norbi sie przesiadl na linuxa - to linux przestanie byc legalny  :Laughing: 

jak to kumpel powiedzial :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> oj Ty normalnie jakichs chaos szatanski wprowadzasz:]

 

blazeu - hmm wh mnie blokady to ostatecznosc, mozemy jeszcze ew porwac jakas wazna szyche i powiedziec ze nie oddamy poki nie zdejma tego prawa  :Wink: 

a teraz - pozostaje czekac ...

----------

## blazeu

 *Quote:*   

> heh, no tak, norbi sie przesiadl na linuxa - to linux przestanie byc legalny  

 

Błagaaam cie norbi!! Przesiądź się na Windowsa  :Smile:  Prooooosze!!!! Postawie ci piwo... Albo dwa nawet  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

hmm na razie nie moge - bo kompiluje kde z innymi, mniej agresywnymi flagami  :Wink:  pozatym - caly czas mam 98 i 2000 na dysku - czasami niestety jeszcze musze ich uzyc .....

----------

## martin.k

Napisałem do jednego z naszych w Parlamencie Unii Europejskiej. Nawet mi odpowiedzieli  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Szanowny Panie,
> 
> W imieniu Pana Premiera Jerzego Buzka serdecznie dziękuję za list, a przede wszystkim za przedstawienie Pana stanowiska w sprawie dyrektywy patentowej.
> 
> Mogę zapewnić, że dołożymy wszelkich starań, aby małe i średnie przedsiębiorstwa nie ucierpiały z powodu zmian legislacyjnych związanych z ochroną patentową. Uniemożliwienie patentowania rozwiązań programistycznych leży w jak najlepiej pojętym interesie Polski, dlatego też z uwagą i pełnym zaangażowniem Pan Premier nie tylko śledzi bieżący rozwój sytuacji, ale również podejmuje incjatywy wykorzystując wszelkie możliwości wynikające z pełnionego przez niego mandatu Posła do PE. 
> ...

 

Dziś głosowanie...

Zobaczymy...

Może się uda  :Question: 

----------

## Poe

eh, trzymam kciuki u wszystkich rąk...

w razie czego zrobimy rewolucje w kraju i na swiecie, przejmiemy władze, wykurzymy wszystkich z wysokich stołkow i zapanuje równosc i klasa robotniczo-chłopska! Towarzysze, pomożecie?

----------

## pwe

pomozemy  :Wink: 

za 1min glosowanie ...

----------

## ukl

Hmm 12:21 a jeszcze nic nie wiadomo  :Confused: 

----------

## zieloo

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Hmm 12:21 a jeszcze nic nie wiadomo 

 

JUŻ wiadomo...

----------

## Robert W.

 *zieloo wrote:*   

>  *ukl wrote:*   Hmm 12:21 a jeszcze nic nie wiadomo  
> 
> JUŻ wiadomo...

  TZN? Jaki jest wynik głosowania?

----------

## endel

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *zieloo wrote:*    *ukl wrote:*   Hmm 12:21 a jeszcze nic nie wiadomo  
> 
> JUŻ wiadomo...  TZN? Jaki jest wynik głosowania?

 

Taki link nie bedzie patentow!!  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *endel wrote:*   

>  *Robert W. wrote:*    *zieloo wrote:*    *ukl wrote:*   Hmm 12:21 a jeszcze nic nie wiadomo  
> 
> JUŻ wiadomo...  TZN? Jaki jest wynik głosowania? 
> 
> Taki link nie bedzie patentow!! 

 

Hurrraaaa! proponuję to oblać  :Very Happy: 

----------

## totencham

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *endel wrote:*    *Robert W. wrote:*    *zieloo wrote:*    *ukl wrote:*   Hmm 12:21 a jeszcze nic nie wiadomo  
> 
> JUŻ wiadomo...  TZN? Jaki jest wynik głosowania? 
> 
> Taki link nie bedzie patentow!!  
> ...

 

Patentów chwilowo nie będzie. Pewnie kiedyś będą, ale na szczęście nie aż tak beznadziejno-bezsensowne.

----------

## Poe

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    *endel wrote:*    *Robert W. wrote:*    *zieloo wrote:*    *ukl wrote:*   Hmm 12:21 a jeszcze nic nie wiadomo  
> 
> JUŻ wiadomo...  TZN? Jaki jest wynik głosowania? 
> 
> Taki link nie bedzie patentow!!  
> ...

 

no ale powinnismy sie cieszyc przynajmneij z tymczasowego zwycięstwa

----------

## totencham

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *totencham wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*    *endel wrote:*    *Robert W. wrote:*    *zieloo wrote:*    *ukl wrote:*   Hmm 12:21 a jeszcze nic nie wiadomo  
> 
> JUŻ wiadomo...  TZN? Jaki jest wynik głosowania? 
> 
> Taki link nie bedzie patentow!!  
> ...

 

Oczywiście, 3 lata spokoju jak nic (a potem... imperium kontratakuje). Nie mogę się doczekać oblewania  :Razz: 

Swoją drogą, to patrząc na przewagę głosów przeciw widać, że wiele osób za wcześnie skazało Europę, chociaż i tak niesmak po niektórych przekrętach pozostanie.

----------

## zieloo

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    *totencham wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*    *endel wrote:*    *Robert W. wrote:*    *zieloo wrote:*    *ukl wrote:*   Hmm 12:21 a jeszcze nic nie wiadomo  
> 
> JUŻ wiadomo...  TZN? Jaki jest wynik głosowania? 
> 
> Taki link nie bedzie patentow!!  
> ...

 

Ja bym tu sie z niczego nie cieszył tym bardziej oblewał...

----------

## nelchael

Te piramidki juz sie ciezko czyta - ludzie... tnijcie cytaty  :Mad: 

----------

## galimedes

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Te piramidki juz sie ciezko czyta - ludzie... tnijcie cytaty 

 

[OT]

nelchael ale za to ładnie wygląda  :Wink: 

[/OT]

Pozdro

----------

